# EGR questions



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

For those of you knowledgable about diesel engine emissions, I have some questions.

Why don't engine manufacturers create exhaust treatment systems that use exhaust gasses from after the DPF? The biggest issue with EGR in diesel engines is the soot going into the intake where it can gum things up when combined with oil from the PCV and from any leakage from turbocharger bearings. Why not take that exhaust gas for recirculation after the soot has been filtered?


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

There is a emissions thing called SCR (selective catalytic reduction) that does the same thing as the EGR. Honestly you could probably just unplug the EGR but the car would use more DEF.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

